# Can i feed my P's??



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Can i feed my P any of the following?(red belly)

1. Horse meat(the kind u buy in stores)
yes/no

2. Ham
yes/no

3.
Cooked Crayfish or lobster
yes/no

4.
smoked fish
yes/no


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes, but I'm not too sure how good cooked foods are (I know mine don't seem to mind), or smoked foods (probbably a bad idea).


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Of all those, all I'd feed to piranha's would be horse meat, and only if it's raw and not prepared/seasoned/etc.
I tried horse heart with my reds, but they didn't like it.

I'm not sure if cooked foods are suitable, and I think smoked meat is bad...


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Its not good to feed p's cooked food. Horsemeat would be the only food to feed from your list.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Piranha's have a harder time digesting cooked foods then they do raw meat. Also raw meat has more nutrients for the piranhas than cooked meats.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Make sure there is nothing but the meat when feeding them. Do not have any chemicals or spices and I also would say that smoked meat does not sound like a good idea


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Don't feed your fish any smoked meat or other prepared meat. You can also keep feeding costs down by asking your meat counter person to save you dated meat and fish. This can't be sold for human consumption but is fine for P's. Some places won't do this but just ask around.

I get most of my shrimp this way. Most small lockers will also give your beefheart for free if you ask.


----------



## Natural.Playboy (Jan 22, 2003)

dont feed them ham cause ham is full of salt and preservatives...


----------

